# Nova Estação



## nmcbs84 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:50)

Boa Tarde,

Estou a ponderar adquirir uma estação meteorológica para a minha actividade agricola (viticultura).
Interessa-me adquirir dados com alguma fiabilidade e precisão, nomeadamente:

- Vento
- Humidade
- Temperatura/sensação Térmica
- Previsão/Risco de Geada
- Humidade no Solo
- Evapotranspiração
- Ponto de Orvalho
- Previsões (o mais fiáveis possiveis, conquanto já sei que não posso pedir milagres)
- Software

A configuração de alertas para alguns dos parametros seria interessante de forma a poder actuar antes ou após os fenomenos.

Há outras opcionais que me atraem mas muito honestamente não faço de ideia se começa a encarecer demasiado o equipamento, talvez deixar para uma segunda fase, nomeadamente:

- Sensor humidade folha
- Radiação UV

Já me falaram aqui no forum na DAVIS, nomeadamente o Vantage Pro2, mas há também o Vantage Pro2 Plus.
As vossas opiniões e conselhos seria uma grande ajuda, para ver se este ano adquiro uma coisa destas, começa a dar imenso geito.

Claro que o ideal é que deia para aceder aos dados em tempo real e remotamente, por PC ou Smartphone, por exemplo por internet.

Obrigado

PS: Há alguma loja/empresa fisica no Norte aonde possa me deslocar?


----------



## XtraNO (2 Abr 2019 às 17:08)

Boa tarde.
Em primeiro lugar e não querendo destruir o sector terciário nacional, aconselho-te a comprares a Davis em Espanha, a diferença de preços é abismal.  Além das complicações: quando comprei a minha primeira estação, comecei pelos revendedores nacionais que me puseram inúmeros obstáculos à compra. Parece mentira mas estávamos em 1999.
Por isso, lojas físicas não te posso aconselhar. O meu conselho seria visitares estações Davis já instaladas perto de ti.
Se queres indicação de Humidade no Solo e Evapotranspiração, a Davis VP2 básica não traz esses sensores, portanto é sempre a somar. Além disso para teres acesso aos dados online vais ter de investir num datalogger chamado Weatherlink e dares quase mais 200€, embora hajam agora uns clones substancialmente mais baratos, menos de metade desse preço.
No entanto se queres de futuro ter mais funções o melhor seria mesmo comprar já o modelo de topo da Davis, comprado às peças sai sempre mais caro.
Cumprimentos


----------



## nmcbs84 (2 Abr 2019 às 17:27)

Viva. Já me tinha dado conta das diferenças de preço. Encontrei a TFV Solar em Espanha, para já tem me respondido as minhas dúvidas. Dos revendedores cá ainda não obtive resposta. De qualquer das formas já percebi que o investimento andara entre os 1500 Euros.
Seja como for ainda tenho que resolver outro problema que é o facto de a cobertura de rede na zona aonde pertendo instalar é muitas das vezes 2G, é muito volátil. Estou a pensar instalar um mini webserver Eusoport. Estou em querer que também não será necessária uma largura de banda exagerada (?). Depende da frquencia das amostragens (?)
Eu uso internet movel (pen) ligada ao portátil. Tirando isto só vejo uma antena externa para melhorar o sinal (se é que adianta algo) ou partir para uma solução satelite (?)
Sugestões?


----------



## nmcbs84 (10 Abr 2019 às 07:16)

Viva. Vou para a semana testar a ligação ADSL. Sabem-me dizer quais os consumos minimos aconselhaveis necessários para ter a estação ligada a net a transmitir os dados? Situações reais.
O pacote que vou instalar tem até 1Mbps de upload conquanto duvido muito que chegue a este valor. E já agora para quem tem camara video associada a estação e ligada directamente a internet que consumos podem ser espectáveis?
Era-me util ter uma ideia destes valores pois vou testar a ligação antes de qualquer instalação da parte da MEO, para ver se é efectivamente viável.


----------

